# my frogy died :(



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

he is not a betta but he died today he didnt have a name so i called him bob


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your frog! :-( Swim in peace, little Bob frog-beastie!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

he used the snail as a ladder to get on the tall plants


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

sorry for your lost:-( SIP Bob


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear that!! Sniff sniff cry cry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

awe poor froggy.. Oh well hes now swimming in the big pond in the sky, with some very wickedly awesome betta's a few thousand other fish, and telling all his new pals what an awesome owner he had in his past life.


----------

